# traveling...ohio info on ccwd...



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello all,
i will be traveling to ohio... i am kentucky ccwd licensed.. i have read the requirements for carrying in ohio... i do have a few questions too make sure im within the laws of ohio... i do carry a holstered firearm above my sun visor... is this legal.. also i usually carry an other fire arm in my console which is not locked be can be lock if needed... am i with the law to carry to 2 loaded firearms in this manner... of course adjustments will be made to make things perfectly legal in ohio... i plan on transporting those two firearms and i just want to make sure...
thank you 

i have sent emails to ohio state police and ohio attorney general... still waiting on reply... any help is appreciated...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

From PA, you need to unload and lock up firearms. PA Permits are not reciprocal in OH, nor MD, NJ, DE, NY. Yea, we're kinda surrounded. Even Philly has issues with other counties.

And arguing your rights only makes law enforcement... well, they can get nasty. 

KY may be the same. Check the NRA site. They have a map to check your state against the one in question.


Just checked. KY has reciprocity with Ohio. You might want to also check with your Kentucky Law agency which issues your permit (county sheriff ?) . KY State Police should be able to help too.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

CW said:


> From PA, you need to unload and lock up firearms. PA Permits are not reciprocal in OH, nor MD, NJ, DE, NY. Yea, we're kinda surrounded. Even Philly has issues with other counties.
> 
> And arguing your rights only makes law enforcement... well, they can get nasty.
> 
> ...


KY and PA have reciprocity also.. PA aND Ohio as of may this year.. only thing is you have to know and follow the laws for the state you are in... in KY we do not have to notify leo's but Ohio you must at first contact. PA does not


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I hated driving through Ohio on my way to Michigan as I had to totally unload and put away my guns. That was the only state I had to do that in on a 15 hour trip. SMH


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I hated driving through Ohio on my way to Michigan as I had to totally unload and put away my guns. That was the only state I had to do that in on a 15 hour trip. SMH


As of March 23 2015... Ohio and ga now have reciprocity


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

fast20 said:


> As of March 23 2015... Ohio and ga now have reciprocity


Good!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

You should be fine - but that's just my opinion. For confirmation, here's the actual Ohio Revised Code:

Lawriter - ORC - 2923.12 Carrying concealed weapons.

Another good resource is Handgunlaw.us


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I hated driving through Ohio on my way to Michigan as I had to totally unload and put away my guns. That was the only state I had to do that in on a 15 hour trip. SMH


I believe that you could have openly carried in Ohio so you would not have needed to do that if you wanted to remain armed.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Fast; Steam [thanks for the links]; I had just been to Ohio in January of this year and an indoor gun-range informed me of pending stuff. Good to know its now official.

I guess the NRA needs to update their site.

Now if Delaware and MD would follow suit....or maybe Western Maryland will vote to join W VA.......

Southern; Open carry ... I believe it changes to unloaded when you get in a vehicle in many states.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CW said:


> Fast; Steam [thanks for the links]; I had just been to Ohio in January of this year and an indoor gun-range informed me of pending stuff. Good to know its now official.
> 
> I guess the NRA needs to update their site.
> 
> ...


Really? Had not heard that one. Would make your sidearm about as useful as a toy hammer.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Really? Had not heard that one. Would make your sidearm about as useful as a toy hammer.


All the more reason to drive an MRAP.

In PA if you want the firearm [pistol] concealed or loaded and in a vehicle, you need the permit. As for the ole AR or shotgun, the rifle and mags need to be unloaded regardless.

I'll check but SBR's appear to fall under firearm and likely are ok loaded if you have the permit. Concealing it is the owner's problem I guess.

Anyone have more info on SBR - Short Barreled Rifle regulations?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CW said:


> All the more reason to drive an MRAP.
> 
> *In PA if you want the firearm [pistol] concealed or loaded and in a vehicle, you need the permit.* As for the ole AR or shotgun, the rifle and mags need to be unloaded regardless.
> 
> ...


We don't need a permit to do either of these things.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

A magazine or speed loader that is loaded ,is also considered a loaded weapon inside a vehicle in Ohio. You would need to have ccw to have them in you car loaded. A friend of mine got pulled over for speeding didn't inform the officer at first contact, when the officer ran his license he found he had his permit then asked my friend if he had a loaded weapon in the car. My friend said yes and the officer went off on him for not informing him at first was going to confiscate his weapon. Best to be upfront if you get pulled over.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

A matrix sheet for transported firearms would be helpful.

By state:

First contact notice required/advised

CCW for loaded firearm including magazines

Loaded Rifle Shotgun prohibited.

Loaded magazine in separate locked container allowed

Loaded SBR/PDW - legal with CCW or not


----------

